
Atbswp, a Minimalist Macro Recorder - RMPR
https://telegra.ph/Announcing-atbswp-a-minimalist-keyboard-macro-recording-and-playback-tool-03-16
======
kbr2000
I've also been reading your source out of interest (and time ;)). Must say you
have quite a consistent style, and you found a good balance what concerns
writing comments.

Not an OO connaisseur myself, what I'm a bit puzzled about are the long
conditional constructs in on_press() and on_release(). Partly it seems to
handle mapping of specific keys that might not exist in all layouts, but is
the rest needed because of conversion between different classes that encode
keys?

------
kbr2000
Hey, well done! For these kinds of tasks, myself I regularly use the venerable
Expect [0].

[0] [https://core.tcl-lang.org/expect](https://core.tcl-lang.org/expect)

~~~
RMPR
Thanks, I too use expect for some tasks, atbswp was built for quick and dirty
things, and non-technical people.

~~~
RMPR
And ultimately, I want to achieve Wayland support, which I don't think is
possible in expect either.

~~~
kbr2000
Expect is a Tcl extension. You can also put Tk in the mix if you want, to
create graphical Expect-based applications. You might know Tk from Tkinter (a
Python binding to Tk).

Undroidwish [0] is a Tcl/Tk binary that apparently has experimental support
for Wayland (through SDL). It's a spin-off from Androwish [1], but more for
desktop/embedded systems.

You might have something there, as Expect is supported for Androwish already.

[0]
[https://www.androwish.org/home/wiki?name=undroidwish](https://www.androwish.org/home/wiki?name=undroidwish)

[1] [https://www.androwish.org/](https://www.androwish.org/)

